# Multipurpose Catchbox



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This is my new multipurpose catchbox, baby vise attached, sometime I use as a stool to sit.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice catchbox, atleast you made one.

I'm still using my cardboard catch box, it's torn and ripped into bits.

I need to make one soon......


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice catcher mate... ill try to link a vid of what's left of mine... the catch box that is...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice,, my question is why would you put babies in a vise?








LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Nice,, my question is why would you put *babies in a vise?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is my workbench too









LOL, I didn't understand it in my first read.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

e~shot said:


> This is my new multipurpose catchbox, baby vise attached, sometime I use as a stool to sit.


Did you take the picture with a calculator?








Just kidding, nice catchbox. Does it catch balls or just stops them?


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Nice,, my question is why would you put babies in a vise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think it would hold them still while changing their diapers.


----------

